# H&K Tubemeister 18 can"t get good tone



## Guzz_D (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello, I have this little amp for around a year. Recently I have time to dig on it and I found that it sounds really bad to my ears. I play metal, and I can't really dial any good tone for my music. I also have a small 1 watt blackstar HT-1R and It really sounds awesome! so how come a $200 dollar head sounds better than a $700 head???
The blackstar take pedals beautifully and the H&K can't......
Do any body have any experience with the tubemeister 18? 
This is so frustrating, what about a tube swamp? any thoughts?
I'm trying to sell it but it looks that nobody want's it....... I'm thinking to pawn shop it, or maybe use like a really expensive side blue lamp....
Maybe is just me or my ears. I will let go for $400 in case anybody is interested. is New I use it for very little time.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I own an HT-5 and have played a Tubemeister once in a shop and what I will say is if you're playing Metal the Blackstar is a much better option for those kind of tones. The Tubemeister, to me, was more of a rock/hard rock amp. I liked the hard rock tones it produced but I didn't care for the metal tones with the gain up very high. If you're into metal, especially more modern metal the Blackstar is much better suited to that in my opinion.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It can do metal, just dont expect it to sound like a mesa. If you want to take a huge loss, then sure bring it to a pawn shop. 

What is your EQ? How loud do you have it?

trade both amps in for a mini recto if you need low wattage EL84 tone.


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

I was enamoured with the Tubemeister 18 myself, until I went to L&M and tried it out. I'm not a metal player, but I found the amp very sterile sounding and it sounds like you may be inclined to agree! Maybe a tube swap might help, but beyond that perhaps this particular amp is just not right for your application.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow. Scathing review for the H&K.
Me? I have one, and love it. 
IMHO it takes pedals really well, (Thru effects loop, straight thru front of amp & DI Redbox)
Metal? What speakers are you using?
I'm using 2x Eminence Legend 125 50-watt (special design) speakers (EX HRD) or an '80 Peavey Scorpion 75.(Scorpion is tight on the high end for fuzz crunch IMO)

Surlybastard, plasticfishman & Budda are right. Great rock tone, not a metal amp. NOT a JCM or Mesa. Maybe a switchblade or Warp is what you should have bought.

And as said to other new posters, become a member, post a for sale ad, you may get a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Guzz_D (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies, I think that is my fault. I should try the amp before buy it....
I will post a for sale post.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

bzrkrage said:


> Wow. Scathing review for the H&K.
> Me? I have one, and love it.
> IMHO it takes pedals really well, (Thru effects loop, straight thru front of amp & DI Redbox)
> Metal? What speakers are you using?
> ...


Wot bzrkrage sed! Love my H&K 18w head, but I'm also not a metal player.

Neil


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I wouldn't sink any more money (ie new tubes) into a tubemeister for metal.
tone is a journey, not a destination. It took me about a half dozen amps before Ive settled on my 2 faves (Bogner XTC and CAA OD-100).
You've just discovered that you don't like the place the tubemeister is going. Sell and move on....but as you've noticed, you may have to be patient...gear sales seems to have slowed down, and I wouldn't say H&K stuff was ever a fast mover.

As Budda says, add a few bucks and get a Mini Mesa, or my recommendation is 5150III 50w at about the same price. But even an Orange Dark Terror would prob make you happier and save a few bucks.

But you can always post some clips on YT or here and see what ppl think of your tone.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you need a mini rec, if you want high gain goodness.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've played through them and if I get another amp this will get serious consideration.
I got so many good tones in a short period of time.
Last time I tried one it blew away all the other lower watt amps I tried.

But not every sound works for everybody--so not every amp will please everybody.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Theres some pretty good vids on the HKTM36, shouldn't be that different than the 18. maybe you can get some tips from them, EQ seems to go a long way:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCWscNz8HGQ


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Also think of how the sound sits if you play with others. 

My issue with the 50W 5150III is the huuge volume jump between channels 1 and 2.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> Also think of how the sound sits if you play with others.
> 
> My issue with the 50W 5150III is the huuge volume jump between channels 1 and 2.


I have that problem with a lot of amps, honestly... there just isn't nearly as much head room in the clean channel as in the gain channel(s).


----------

